# HAUNTED RADIO: tons of horror toy news, valentine's day goodies, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating a be-lated Valentine's Day with news on John Carl Buechler, Funko, Jaws, Pet Sematary, Super 7, They Live, NECA, Nightbreed, Nightmare On Elm Street, Friday The 13th, Night Of The Creeps, It, Halloween, Living Dead Dolls, The Shining, Sabrina, Mezco, The Addams Family, and more!!

Then, we review the film 'The Lords Of Salem' and then we air two Valentine's Day themed horror songs on the 'Vortex' with much more on the February 20 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-022019.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

